# Hello! Need Help with Finding GR AKC Pedigree



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

The easiest way is to buy a downloadable pedigree on the AKC store. 
It's $15.

If I have BOM bucks I will do it tomorrow, unless you post that you have already gotten it.
I don't know what time of the month my free $$ comes to the AKC account...


IF you DO buy it, please fill in k9data for the future!
You might also go to OFA.org and check all the names- you can sometimes get the reg # even if the sire/dam don't have clearances if they have offspring who does.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

These COntKC dogs will have AKC UR numbers- which means unregistered. It is a travesty imo...


----------



## flyingacefinn (Nov 27, 2017)

Prism Goldens said:


> The easiest way is to buy a downloadable pedigree on the AKC store.
> It's $15.
> 
> If I have BOM bucks I will do it tomorrow, unless you post that you have already gotten it.
> ...


Thank you so much for your help! I'll do that - definitely worth it, I don't think it's terribly expensive to buy and it'd be nice just to know the lineage for the sake of knowing.  I'm going to go ahead and do that and then post to k9data: I love it as a resource!


----------



## flyingacefinn (Nov 27, 2017)

Prism Goldens said:


> These COntKC dogs will have AKC UR numbers- which means unregistered. It is a travesty imo...


I never thought I'd end up with an unregistered dog! He's incredible, fortunately, but definitely a shame the AKC registration couldn't carry through.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

From the perspective of a very careful and thoughtful breeder- if I sell a puppy on limited and he somehow ends up being bred through KC other than AKC - and especially though a puppy wholesaler specialist like ContKC, I am gonna be more than MAD if AKC allows the registry. I can show you another breeder's produce who now are enhancing ContKC pedigrees through the UR system (which then allows full SR registration).. it was never the intention of the breeder for that puppy to be bred, it was sold with that understanding, and then for someone to hoodwink the system, well, to me that is a betrayal of the relationship between good breeders and AKC. Even though your dog may be incredible, all of them can be incredible, that SR registration w AKC is lost when someone basically steals the right to registry and then someone else plays the system. I am personally wholly against the UR path to SR AKC registration.


----------

